# New Fawn



## PeterKing43 (May 31, 2014)

Hi, hope I'm in the right place now, am building a model of ss New Fawn built in 1923 for the St Malo & Binic steamship Co. and want to know the house colours and funnel colours , can anyone help?


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello, can only advise on funnel colours,
St, MARLO & BINIC STEAMSHIP COMPANY LTD. GUERNSEY.
yellow funnel - black top.
Regards,
Gretaston.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Peterking43.
You may have come across this source?
http://www.channelislandsshipping.je/page83.html#NEWFAWN
She was built by Fullerton's, Paisley. I'd be very interested to learn if you managed to find plans for her.
Regards


----------



## PeterKing43 (May 31, 2014)

eddyw said:


> Hi Peterking43.
> You may have come across this source?
> http://www.channelislandsshipping.je/page83.html#NEWFAWN
> She was built by Fullerton's, Paisley. I'd be very interested to learn if you managed to find plans for her.
> Regards


Many thanks, plan from myhobbiestore No MM1131, Peter


----------



## PeterKing43 (May 31, 2014)

*New Fawn funnel colour*

Many thanks, look forward to finishing her, Peter


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks. Looks as though myhobbystore plans are of her as built (1923) Photos show appearance from about 1925 when weather deck aft on both sides plated in. I am interested in a couple of other Fullerton built coasters so was hoping you had managed to locate an archive source of original plans. Good luck with model. Hope you will post a photo when complete.
Regards


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi PeterKing43 

I have a picture of a model of the New Fawn, (Guernsey Evening Press and Star, Sat 26th Oct 1985), i have got a feeling it is on display in Castle Cornet in Guernsey Museum. 
Sorry the picture i have got is black and white but if i can find it (the model) i will try and take a colour picture if that helps ?. 

The article states, livery as White with beige and Black funnel.

Regards 
Guernsey Guy


----------



## PeterKing43 (May 31, 2014)

Many thanks, Guernseyguy, will follow this up. Peter


----------

